
The Value in Learning Yet Another Programming Language - fabianlindfors
https://fabianlindfors.se/blog/the-value-in-learning-yet-another-programming-language/
======
noahfrombundil
Summary: "There is a great deal of thought and domain knowledge behind every
programming language. Most languages were designed to address a need and every
one brings novel approaches and solutions to problems their designers faced.
When learning a new language we are taking part of this expertise behind every
single design decision."

